# Loco Locomotive done



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I finished up my crazy idea of making a short loco out of two E-8 noses I got from Rex. Why, I don't know, but here it is. 
No real clue what I'll do with it either, could to my eggliner coaches I made, one is here in this pix. I wonder about myself 
sometimes, but I had fun! My wife cut the lettering out of vinyl. UP symbol I did on papilio vinyl ink jet paper.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We all wonder about you Jerry. It takes an Artist to be so creative.


----------



## 78ths (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi Jerry 
Great execution of a fun concept. Would have been a good entry to the AWNUTS magazine. 
I find producing good whimsical models are a tough challenge and you did real good. 


cheers Ferd


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Is this the vinyl paper you used. 

Inkjet Waterproof Vinyl Permanent Adhesive 
[ur]http://www.papilio.com/inkjet%20waterproof%20adhesive%20film%20media.html[/url] 

or did you use: 
Inkjet Glossy Clear Vinyl Permanent adhesive 
http://www.papilio.com/inkjet%20glossy%20clear%20transparent%20vinyl%20adhesive%20media.html 


I want to finally put "Finegan Railways" on the side of 531.


----------



## rangerjoel (Jan 4, 2008)

I like it!!! 
Joel


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

LOL Excellent job once again Jerry. I love seeing your creations. Instead of Eggliner loco, you could call it the "Double Yate" as in double E-8, get it? *Will runs and hides in lieu of no laughter* Seriously though, very nice, you should try this with modern diesels next. 

-Will


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

It's those long winters in Neb that get ya. makes ya do crazy things to pass the time. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew, I used the white waterproof vinyl. RJ, you got me pegged!


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

I really, really like that ... engine.









Sometimes, it gets too serious around here. Great antidote! And yeah, I think it's great with the 'eggers'.

Les


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I love it! Cool concept, nicely executed.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry is one of our very "special" club members..


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes I am!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, as nice as it is and as great of a job you did, it's going the wrong way...


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Story of my life Stan!


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

You could paint it in Christmas livery and call it the "bi-polar express."


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 03/25/2009 9:29 PM
Jerry, as nice as it is and as great of a job you did, it's going the wrong way... " src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/smile.gif" align="absMiddle" border="0" /> " src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/smile.gif" align="absMiddle" border="0" /> " src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/smile.gif" align="absMiddle" border="0" /> 







ROFL


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Thats sure is difference... Like Stan C. said....... it going backwards and the coupler is on the wrong end or are you using paperclips.. ??????? laf.*


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat! Something about being in pusher service comes to mind though? 

Chas


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

One thing you never have to turn the loco. Its always going in the right direction.







Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 03/27/2009 8:28 AM
One thing you never have to turn the loco. Its always going in the right direction.







Later RJD

Or the left direction, RJ.....


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee, this gets as many comments as an Eggliner post, where is Marty with his gun?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Jerry if you think there are to may post to the thread we shall kill it







Later RJD


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

One for lady engine drivers. 
They don't need to walk so far when they change their minds. 

Now it just needs the loudest horn you can get in. LOL 

Andrew


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 03/25/2009 4:30 PM
Jerry is one of our very "special" club members..


He comes over on the short bus!

Bubba


----------

